# Wow best r34 GTR I have ever seen . . .



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Just loving the care for the details . . .










































:flame:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh god..


----------



## boppa (May 31, 2006)

What the hell  , any ideas what it was before ?


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

HOLY!!...looks like an RX7


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah rx7


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Thats a real bad boy


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

well bad looking thing lol


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks like a 1980's transformer toy or a Bandai imitation!


----------



## rayman (May 26, 2004)

that looks like something I would find in toyrus, like those pedal cars


----------



## GTR-guy (Feb 13, 2006)

They ruined an SA22! That's sacrilege in my book!


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

OMG.. Why??


----------



## grusom (Dec 9, 2005)

USA`s army did some tests with the effects of drugs on humans many years ago, maybe the owner is a son of one of these tests people.. :chairshot


----------



## Shoki (Nov 17, 2009)

I comand thee to be gone from the body of this poor car.... "the power of Christ compells you"!! "The power of Christ compells you"!! /flicks holy water.......:runaway:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Does the owner work in the BMW design department ?


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Aaaahhhhhh my eyes! :flame:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Some people shouldn't be allowed to play with cars!:chairshot


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

uke: :chairshot

How can somebody do this!!!!!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Chris, you always find nice cars for us, thanks 



*sarcasm font* is now uninstalled


What twat thought that looks nice, even Stevie Wonder could see what a complete abortion it is. Whoever built that must have cataracts. Hopefully the owner was sent to specsavers.

I've seen some shit cars in my life, but that is up there with the best of them, a true turd on wheels. Was he truly proud to have created that monstrosity?


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

i really want to see the front.
how can you rape somthing so bad.

its funny to see how much bigger the taillights of a r34 are.
it's like hit a r34 with over 1000 mph to a rx7 and as result get this.


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Looks nice aye


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

****ing speechless.

It's in the so bad it's good class. Not


----------



## Dboy (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks like Bernie and Leepu have been at it again in there garage.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Thats got to be a contender for Slips ...


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Bajie said:


> Thats got to be a contender for Slips ...




You're too kind, I thought a few 'slaps' would be much better


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Can you imagine turning up at West Coast Customs to pick your freshly pimped ride up and them lifting the cover and showing you that ....


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I think I know myself well enough to know what I'd do, and after 15 years or so I'm sure the authorities would consider me rehabilitated enough to be released back into society.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

One word










skymera


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Is that genuine or photoshopped?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I'd have the Skymera over... that, anyday.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Boosted said:


> Is that genuine or photoshopped?


Type it into google dude

I can't find the flip green maxima Gtr I saw a few years back 

Mook


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Cheers Mook

apparently it's turbo'd and nitrous'd as well :runaway:


Skymera


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> Type it into google dude
> 
> I can't find the flip green maxima Gtr I saw a few years back
> 
> Mook


Mook I didn`t know you went for a R34 GT back end conversion on your Metro . .


----------



## ohms777 (Jul 27, 2010)

Love rx7's


----------

